# Mouth staining



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

Kenzie's mouth staining really annoys me  She's such a pretty little girl, but I feel like the staining makes her look unclean, to the extent where I don't want to post photos of her in which it is really noticeable 

Does anyone have any suggestions for how to deal with it? I've tried wiping her mouth, and giving her bottled water, but the problem is I can't control things when she's not with me (e.g. at daycare). (She doesn't have lip pyoderma at the moment for those of you who know about that.)

This is the extent of it:



Any and all advice welcome!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I will be watching this thread with interest as Pickle has the same problem. Hers does look slightly better after I use pets at home whitening shampoo.

I have tried filter water but it made no improvement no her beard. Raw feeding hasn't made a difference either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

Picklelily said:


> I will be watching this thread with interest as Pickle has the same problem. Hers does look slightly better after I use pets at home whitening shampoo.
> 
> I have tried filter water but it made no improvement no her beard. Raw feeding hasn't made a difference either.


Is Pickle's staining the same as Kenzie's in terms of colour and how far spread it is?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

have you tried this yet?

1

Combine in a bowl equal parts lemon juice and table salt. The quantity needed will depend on the size of the stains.
2

Separate and beat one egg white, and add it to the salt and lemon mixture. Combine thoroughly.
3

Apply the mixture to brown stains near your dog's mouth. Allow this mixture to completely dry on his fur.
4

Brush the dried mixture out of your dog's fur. When it's gone, the stain will be as well.


he is beautiful


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> Is Pickle's staining the same as Kenzie's in terms of colour and how far spread it is?


I think so its harder to tell with her muzzle being grey and white, I will try a photograph in the morning.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Brody has a very small one under his chin, drives me nuts 

I used to have a toy poodle and used Diamond eyes back in the UK and it was very successful.

Before









After;









That was only about a month 

I would try looking for some natural tear stain removers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

A little bump


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

The pains of having a white dog! Kenz is such a stunning girl though 

I used tear stain um on Rosie's tear stains on her eyes and round her mouth, the worst she got was like this:


the tear stain um is a liquid which goes on a cotton pad and wipe the area, looks like saliva staining, I know Kenz is on a good diet so it can't be that.

We wipe round her mouth and keep her eyes clear of gunk (we avoid the tear stain um around the eye area) and it took a few weeks of every day routine as part of her ablutions.

Now she's tear stain and mouth stain free, she just has a bright ginger muffin but I'm not using the stuff on that!


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> A little bump


So wish I could help you with this  Millie used to have the most beautiful white beard for the first six months of her life, when I had her at the age of 13wks I put her on raw diet, only gave her bottled water etc and all was well.....
till she decide to not eat the raw diet  and after 4 days of worrying I just couldnt let the poor girl starve so I went down the "good" dried food route and bought a bag of Origen.....I hated doing it, but was very concerned that my "foody" dog wasnt eating, well, she gobbled it all up .....but I blamed that for her staining of her beard, since then though she started to refuse that!.....but in the last 6mth has been on Lukullus wet food, she adores it so much, and its the only food she gets so excited about .....but the staining has got worse?..... but I have had to accept, for the moment  that there is nothing I can do about it.....hope maybe one day there is a product that could take away this awful staining that doesnt detract from the health of my Millie


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone 

MyMillie - Kenzie had hardly any staining until about 16 months, but from then it's just gotten worse.

MissRV - Rosie's was quite bad wasn't it! I'm not sure if we can get that product (or any such product) here, I'll have to look. Although I'm not sure I like the idea of using chemicals on her for something that doesn't actually affect her health.

I might try the idea MoggieMum posted, although i have a feeling she might want to lick it off! I might go back to bottled water too, just in case that helps.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I agree it's best to try everything else before going for a chemical.... we got to a state of desperation, we no longer use it now, her eyes still let out a discharge but we scrape it away with our fingers. She had to have it applied daily and it took a few weeks to see results. She was also having problems eating and not gaining weight so we didn't want to adjust her diet any more....

Here's a link to the ingredient list;

M&C Tear-UM

Really hope you can get it sorted, either way Kenz is a little stunner 

Had another thought Rosie's saliva stains also appeared to have also reduced since we got her the orapup.... don't know if it's coincidence but may be worth a look?


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm having the same problem with Buddy. His beard isn't White either. Just don't know how to change him from a west highland White and orange terrier back to a West highland White terrier.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I use Optrex eye wash on a cotton wool pad the type you take your makeup off with
All my Bichons when I rescued them were very stained around the mouth and the eyes I use this now every day and bingo all stains gone


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I think some dogs are unfortunately just really prone to this for some reason - and no amount of diet consideration, grooming or treatment will help those dogs. Is her fur stained right from the root or is it growing through pure white and then becoming stained along the lengths?


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Unfortunately some dogs are just more susceptible than others, I think it may be partly down to genetics. I have searched long and hard for a solution! NOTHING I have tried has worked so now I just learn to live with it. We did ACV in the water, various topical 'stain removers', filtered water, diet didn't help either, it's just as bad on dry/wet/raw- I give up!  It is kind of annoying when I see a schnauzer with a snowy white beard and I ask what they do to keep it that way and they're like 'Huh? We don't do anything', argh! :lol:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Reverie said:


> It is kind of annoying when I see a schnauzer with a snowy white beard and I ask what they do to keep it that way and they're like 'Huh? We don't do anything', argh! :lol:


This is us!  Well, with a Westie rather than a Snozzle (sorry Schnauzers don't exist in our house, an amusing mispronunciation has firmly stuck). Alfie is 11 and always managed to escape staining, I give his chops a quick wipe - when I notice and remember - after he's had a drink, but I don't do anything else. He's just blessed with snowy white chops in the same way some seem unable to shake off the red ones!


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

SixStar said:


> This is us!  Well, with a Westie rather than a Snozzle (sorry Schnauzers don't exist in our house, an amusing mispronunciation has firmly stuck). Alfie is 11 and always managed to escape staining, I give his chops a quick wipe - when I notice and remember - after he's had a drink, but I don't do anything else. He's just blessed with snowy white chops in the same way some seem unable to shake off the red ones!


Aww! He's so cute  You're lucky! Ah well, maybe our pup number 2 will fare better with the old red beard problem.  I've mostly stopped noticing Buffys these days though, but it does look a lot worse when she's wet, which is most of the time at the moment!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2013)

SixStar said:


> I think some dogs are unfortunately just really prone to this for some reason - and no amount of diet consideration, grooming or treatment will help those dogs. Is her fur stained right from the root or is it growing through pure white and then becoming stained along the lengths?


It's stained right down to the root mostly.

Alfie looks amazing with that white mouth!


----------



## Kitty’s (Sep 24, 2019)

Colostrum is the answer......my Westie is now white .......get a good quality one, and just give a very small amount daily......


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I know this thread is 6 years old but . . .colostrum???!!!! Isnt that the first breast milk? Intrigued!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> I know this thread is 6 years old but . . .colostrum???!!!! Isnt that the first breast milk? Intrigued!


Yes, in cows it's bright yellow full of goodness and very rich, not sure of the health benefits for anything being past a day old though.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

But how would you get this colostrum? Is it just present when a cow has calved? Do you just pick it up at the chemist or something?!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

tabelmabel said:


> But how would you get this colostrum? Is it just present when a cow has calved? Do you just pick it up at the chemist or something?!


.

I have no idea I think it's present for the first 12 hours, but gets more dilute after the first feedings, I have no idea, I presume it must be in a dried form maybe but from which creature it come from who knows


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

I do hope @kitty's comes back and explains more! I cant even get her name to tag!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Intriguing...
A friend of mine who breeds sheep gives her baby lambs colostrum in the first 6 hours of life... She buys it in powder form and mixes with hot water...


----------



## Kitty’s (Sep 24, 2019)

tabelmabel said:


> I know this thread is 6 years old but . . .colostrum???!!!! Isnt that the first breast milk? Intrigued!


Hi, yes,....I get bovine colostrum, which is made for humans.....has many benefits....for a small dog you only need about 1/8 or 1/16 of a teaspoon. I gave mine twice a day for about 1 week then just daily, he loves it too, either just put on the dinner or eat it just as the powder.....or what ever. If you look up dogs naturally....it will give you all the benefits.......it is free on the internet. .....you don't have to subscribe to the magazine. You can also get it in capsules, but I don't bother with that .....it is truly amazing results. Also you don't have to use all those nasty chemicals on their skin and fur! No washing, cleaning, etc etc.


----------



## Kitty’s (Sep 24, 2019)

I get mine from protocol.......big container which will last ages, you probably will not need to give every day....once you start seeing a difference.....excellent stuff, and vets are now recommending it too ......those that know about it for allergies apparently....


----------



## Kitty’s (Sep 24, 2019)

tabelmabel said:


> I do hope @kitty's comes back and explains more! I cant even get her name to tag!


Sorry, just been busy.....but it has honesty worked.....my Westie is 4 years old, he is never bathed and hand stripped......good for their skin. No chemicals at all. It's taken me about 4 years to find something that works. I did see about this on another thread somewhere else sometime ago.....when I get time I will try @nd put picture of Westie on.......


----------



## Kitty’s (Sep 24, 2019)

View attachment 419659


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for getting back to me, my mind was boggling! I havent got white dogs but i dont suppose i will ever forget your colostrum tip so it could be one i pass on in future!


----------

